# dying wax worms



## carp_killer

i have heard people talking about dying there wax worms other colors. so does anyone know how i should go about doing this? any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## bowcarp

same ? was aked on another site they had this posted hope it helps
http://www.baitstick.com/how%20to%20dye%20crawlers.htm


----------



## carp_killer

thanks anyway but if your talkin about theoldmudshark im carp_killer


----------



## dfisher

Everyone says keep them cool to keep them alive, but I've found that they die a lot quicker like this. I keep mine at room temp as much as possible and they seem to live a lot longer.

Hope this helps,
Dan


----------



## carp_killer

i agree that wax worms live longer at room temp but spikes seem to live longer if there in the fridge


----------



## dfisher

trapper_2 said:


> i agree that wax worms live longer at room temp but spikes seem to live longer if there in the fridge


I use to use them on little jigs when I crappie fished and would leave them in the dash of my pickup on spring days. You'd of thought they would have fried, but the things got bigger and livlier I think. Nice and juicy.
Dan


----------



## snow

For what its worth,don't worry to much about the color,we've been using "larva" "spikes" (same thing) "euro larva" (colored) since the early 90's,my friend had the handle(distruborship) on these critters,way better than waxes and such because they will stay on your hook longer and better plus they will move for the most suddle bites.

He had every color available,he would rasie them on turkey carcases,use a different food color on each bird,blues,greens,yellow you name it,when it came down to what color triggerd the most bites/fish we found it was the natual color white or red or a combination of both.

But if ya gotta have colored waxies,check online @cabelas.


----------



## dfisher

Are you talking about coloring them or having them die on you?
:lol: Sorry, I thought you meant that they were kicking the bucket.

Again, sorry,
Dan


----------



## carp_killer

coloring them i found some stuff called crazy dust and it works great


----------

